# Good Pen Press?



## turnin4fun (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I am fairly new to making pens, I have been thinking about getting a pen press, does anyone know which one is better?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## larryc (Sep 25, 2012)

I have tried several different types, including making my own

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/pen-press-71439/index2.html#post1128574

But the one I use now is a drill press (turned off) with a 1/4 - 20 bolt chucked in.
I use a piece of leather glued to a rare earth magnet and attach it to the bolt head to eliminate damage to pen parts.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the one I'm using, and am very happy with it. The Flip up stanchions for quick mandrel length adjustment makes adjustments so very easy.

Milescraft Turners Press | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## joefrog (Sep 25, 2012)

Ulises Victoria said:


> This is the one I'm using, and am very happy with it. The Flip up stanchions for quick mandrel length adjustment makes adjustments so very easy.
> 
> Milescraft Turners Press | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA



I have the same one, purchased from my local Woodcraft store.  No pieces to lose!  Works great for me.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's mine.  A little pricy at $700, but it does a few other things too!


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 25, 2012)

I have this one. It is a PITA..........
Spring Loaded Heavy-Duty Pen Assembly Press V4 at Penn State Industries
But it works better if you mount it vertically on the wall


----------



## Mike D (Sep 25, 2012)

A drill press is a good option. Another is your lathe. In my case I've used several pen presses but my lathe is by far the better option for me. I simply turned two pieces of plastic   
to a #2 MT and insert those in the head stock and tail stock and use the tails tock quill to press in the components. The plastic is the same material used for manufacturing cutting boards and I purchased it from Tap Plastics for around $5.00. 
When installing transmissions in some kits where depth is critical, the quill shaft gives me the fine adjustment required when seating these components plus it's one less piece of equipment that I have to have.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 25, 2012)

I use these, since I have the knowledge/ability to turn a #2 MT when I got into the hobby:

Artisan Pen-Ultimate Assembly Tool | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## triw51 (Sep 25, 2012)

turbowagon said:


> I use these, since I have the knowledge/ability to turn a #2 MT when I got into the hobby:
> 
> Artisan Pen-Ultimate Assembly Tool | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


 

I use my lathe as a pen press and made simular items listed above out of a piece of sugar maple.  Works great.


----------



## turnin4fun (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses, it sounds like using my lathe as a press is the better option.

God Bless!!


----------



## Rick P (Sep 25, 2012)

From a whip finisher in fly tieing to the thousands of useless gadgets that are tauted as must have hunting aids every pass time I know of is full of overthought usless crap that costs twice as much as it should. Inevitably I go back to the way of doing it that has worked for years. In other words I buy the new hotness so it can sit ain a drawer while I go old school. I have a press. used it maybe 6 times.........it's a great dust collector!

Here is what I actually use! And I have never broke or bent a pen with it.


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 25, 2012)

I've tried some of the "purpose made" pen presses and have not been happy with them. About 18 months ago, I read about someone using a Zyliss bench vise as a pen press and they had great things to say about it, so I bought one off of Ebay and absolutely love it. Super easy to control the amount of pressure and can be moved to sit whereever you want it. I've also used my lathe as a press, but found this to be much easier and convenient. Here's one on Ebay starting at $30 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VUNDER-VISE...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb42fa8e

Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## Mike D (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember seeing this vice 25 years ago at the home improvement shows and never did buy one but I always wish I had for different projects around the shop. I may have to bid on this one. Thanks for posting the link Jim.



Jim Smith said:


> I've tried some of the "purpose made" pen presses and have not been happy with them. About 18 months ago, I read about someone using a Zyliss bench vise as a pen press and they had great things to say about it, so I bought one off of Ebay and absolutely love it. Super easy to control the amount of pressure and can be moved to sit whereever you want it. I've also used my lathe as a press, but found this to be much easier and convenient. Here's one on Ebay starting at $30
> 
> VUNDER VISE (ZYLISS) WORK TABLE VISE CLAMP FROM WORK SHOPS CAST ALUMINUM | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## BSea (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's mine.  About $20.








It's uses an 18" threaded pipe mounted to my work bench


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2012)

Like Rick P, I use a quick clamp but I'm thinking of getting an arbor press like this one from HF but I'll use it for other stuff too. 
I'll probably still use the quick clamp 99% of the time.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have several presses, including the arbor press and one each of the manufactured pen presses. They all sit in a box, unused.

I use, almost exclusively, a Zyliss Swiss made workbench clamp. It is the most versatile tool that I own and works flawlessly as an exacting pen press.

When I am on the road and need a pen press, I use an Irwin Kwik Clamp. It works better than the manufactured pen presses that I used.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's one a "student" brought to class.
WB


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2012)

heres mine:

24" Aluminum Bar Clamp

Works great!  Sits nice on a bench, is portable if I'm assembling somewhere else, and the screw mechanism gives great control.


----------



## navycop (Sep 25, 2012)

I use a harbor frieght arbor press for mine.


----------

